# p90x



## chr15_7_t_ (Jun 5, 2011)

just wondering if anyone on here has tried this workout? planning buying the dvds for it but thought id see if anyone has personal experience with it


----------



## coxinio (May 25, 2010)

Its a good workout you can definitely see the results, takes a lot of discipline though as each workout is over an hour long.

Would recommend giving it a go.


----------



## mainsy (May 27, 2008)

check these threads out 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=224682
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=231241


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

A boy in my work is doing it just now, seems to enjoy it. Says the diet is easy to follow and the workouts are reasonable.

He's from an MMA training background and rates it.


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

I'm 44 and have just finished it, if your fully committed it does work, I've lost a stone in weight, and have gained muscle. I picked the Classic workout, there is a choice of 3, the others been Lean & doubles.

I'm having a two week break, but shall do a session of yoga, and two sessions of Kempo, just to keep my stamina up. I'll probably try doubles next.

Nige


----------



## chr15_7_t_ (Jun 5, 2011)

im currently talking to someone about buying there copy of it..only wanting £35 so saves £70 of the brand new price. then all i need is some dumbells,pull up bar and im thinking thats all?
i already goto the gym and have just started mma training so im using protein shakes and a reasonable diet(cant help the odd take away every 2 weeks or so though lol) im not long turned 20,im 5.8ft and im weighing in around 66/67kg cant remember what my body fat was when i last found out..i no im not overweight im just wanting to build some muscle and try and get "ripped" lol

what is the classic work out like?



p90x is now bought!!


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

I have only 2 weeks left of it and then I will do P90x / Insanity hybrid for the next 90 days. As said above its not all about the workouts. You MUST eat right as well to get the most from it or any workout for that matter. Abs are made in the kitchen as they say..


----------



## chr15_7_t_ (Jun 5, 2011)

I was told sticking to the diet is the hardest? Can you see great results from day 1 till now?


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

chr15_7_t_ said:


> I was told sticking to the diet is the hardest? Can you see great results from day 1 till now?


Yeah I have lost 10% BF and only lost 3 lbs in weight.

But I didnt nail the nutrition till my last month...So I am a little bummed with my results but I expect to get those illusive Abs in the next round as I have got my food too a tee now ....


----------



## chr15_7_t_ (Jun 5, 2011)

I no I'm going to find sticking to the diet hard since I'm quite a fussy eater but I'll have to try my best ..if I loose some body fat and gain a bit more shape to my abs I'll be happy. I'll do the whole before photos and if I do manage to not give up I'll take during and after photos


----------



## chr15_7_t_ (Jun 5, 2011)

If you don't mind me asking..what supplements were you using?


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

chr15_7_t_ said:


> If you don't mind me asking..what supplements were you using?


At the moment I am using Jack3d as a pre workout and I have tried Myprotein.com's True whey and i'm now trying Powerbecks whey Protein

I tried some Creatine but i didn't feel it was benefiting me any so I stopped after 6 weeks. If you really want to get results you are gona have to find foods that suit the programme. in your first month you need to eat 50% protein 30% carbs and 20% fat. second month its 40/40/20 last month its 30/50/20.. And I have kept my calorie intake to below 2000 a day you will burn around 500 cals doing a P90x workout. If you dont sort out the food you will be throwing all your hard work in the gym down the drain..I have lernt this the hard way as i didnt really nail my nutrition till half way through the programme. and as a result I didn't get the results I wanted and expected...


----------



## chr15_7_t_ (Jun 5, 2011)

what all equiptment do you have/use for it? 
thanks for all the heads up


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

chr15_7_t_ said:


> what all equiptment do you have/use for it?
> thanks for all the heads up


I use a cheap ass set of weights from Argos that are 15lbs per hand a P90x replica pullup bar from amazon and some pushup pars from argos they arnt really needed but I fiind they help my wrists from not tweeking.

I am upgrading top Poweblocks at christmas...

in total i spent 60 quid to get started


----------



## kmmfc1 (Jan 26, 2010)

What kind of diet is advised on P90x?


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Im currently doing it, on week 4, repeated week 3 as it totallly failed....the first week along sticking to the diet i lost half a stone as did my mother who i forced to do it also....the diet is a good guide, i am slightly off the diet, but still very close to my carlorie intake in the right proportion of protien/carb/fat ratio.


As for suppliments, im having a protien shake in the morning around 10:30am consisting of Maximuscle Progain, strawberries, banana and oats blended together and after the work out im then having Kintica Recovery Formula, also taking Creatine tablets daily....this seem to have worked well for me...

results so far, i have most most of my gut (which was my main goal) so the "fat shedding" month has worked....now onto building muscle definition.

Set up, i have 20kg of dumb bells (thinking i need to get more weight as its not challenging enough and easily doing 15-20 reps), Maximuscle pull up bar...this is the one like the P90X one, Yoga Mat, heart rate monitor and thats about it......


----------



## chr15_7_t_ (Jun 5, 2011)

I got my p90x through the door the day  just need to wait a week till my knee is back to full strength as I badly spraind it 2 weeks ago.
I've ordered the pull up bar,I already use a protein shake(reflex)..just need dumbells,a mat and a lot of determination lol. I'm looking forward to starting it


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

My tip of the day ..lol you will hear that one alot in the vids...

is to stick to the food recommendations as close as you can and the percentages. If you don't you will only get bummed out that your not getting results and then quit...no point in havning nice abs if they are covered by fat...GOOD LUCK.!!!!:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------

